# My e6300 conroe build.



## Chewy (Oct 24, 2006)

Well I decided to order some parts since there was a sale on most of it today.

-Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 
-Zalman CNPS9500 AT   
-OCZ Gold XTC PC2-6400 2GB 2X1GB DDR2-800 CL5-5-5-12  
- Gigabyte DS3  
-Seasonic M12 500W  PSU  
-Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 320GB SATA2 3GB/S 7200RPM 16MB Cache NCQ  
- NZXT LEXA Case   
- Pioneer DVR-111D Black DVD-RW  
-Antec TriCool 120MM DBB Case Fan 3-SPEED (for more rear exaust power)  
-Arctic Cooling 80mm exaust fan  
-AeroCool X-FLOW 80mm top exaust fan   



  Well my goal with this system is to be able to play games on high settings with no glitches/lag like I experience with my current system. Should work well I hope.


----------



## POGE (Oct 24, 2006)

Looks good.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 24, 2006)

this system will def reduce stuttering (with that cpu and ram ), and with your 17" monitor (i'm assuming 1280x1024) and the x1900gt, you should be good to go until at least the new year, and then all you'd need to do is get a new r600 or g80   i think it's a sweet decision all in all

will you post your psu output, as read in bios? i've been wanting to get a new psu, esp beforei get g80, and that one looks pretty noice


----------



## Chewy (Oct 24, 2006)

Will do Mustang but it will be some time till I get theses parts I used e-check from paypal so I'll have to wait a couple of weeks. I'll sell my current system in the bargan hunter for $400 firm, I know seems high but someone will buy it... prices in the thing are higher than that for a system with my specs.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 24, 2006)

where are you located?


----------



## Chewy (Oct 24, 2006)

I just read that the intel 965p boards dont like 2.1 volt ram... but hopfully the issue is fixed  hopfully I dont have to change my order... at least I paid with e-check so got some time to do so.

http://forum.ncix.com/forums/index....did=1148982&pagenumber=1&msgcount=4&subpage=1

 I live in Halifax, Canada Mustang.

http://forum.ncix.com/forums/index...._id=19635&msgcount=5&overclockid=0#msg1184823 <<< So I'm safe with my choice of ram


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 24, 2006)

darn! not us and a! cuz that system for 400$ wouldn't a been bad for a friend of mine


----------



## Chewy (Oct 24, 2006)

oh man, Im gonna put my 1900gt into my new computer  lol  I should be able to get $400 for it where I'm at its a decent home computer and 2 years old


----------



## live2game2003 (Oct 27, 2006)

Instead of the DS3 I would suggest a P5B


----------



## Chewy (Oct 27, 2006)

I like the nos ai feature of the board, but I cant find any reviews/ people using it.

 Wish I had more money I could spend, I would get an open box asus deluxe or gigabyte 6 quad, for better sound and overclock.


----------



## Chewy (Oct 27, 2006)

Im finalizing my parts and was wondering what you people think of my case choice.
Thermaltake Matrix VD2000BNS, it has 2 120mm fans.

  I know its not a great cooling case, but with 2 real good 120mm fans pushing 79CFM each, would it par up to some higher end cases?


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 27, 2006)

live2game2003 said:


> Instead of the DS3 I would suggest a P5B



I was torn between those two - DS3 ~$150 and the P5B ~$200+

DS3 - all metal caps and a solid build - oozes of quality, great overclocker.
P5B - 8-phase power, Crossfire and exceptional overclocking with latest board rev and bios.

I wanted the option of Crossfire (even though CF is slighlty slower in the 965P than 975x ~10%), so I went with the P5B Deluxe, which arrived yesterday.  YEEEHAW.

I plan to use my current 630 CPU and see where it takes me... then move up to a C2Duo eventually - I hope post a build log with pics.


----------



## Chewy (Oct 27, 2006)

I think the pb5 he meant was the ASUS P5B ATX, its the same price as the ds-3
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=19355&vpn=90-MBB4E5-G0UAYZ&manufacture=ASUS
 nice choice in board though, I concider getting it or the gigabyte ds6 as open box at my store, but I need to keep this build cheaper, only an extra $60 though... but I dont think ill ever need crossfire.


----------



## bruins004 (Oct 27, 2006)

Crossfire is a nice option to have ONLY if you decide to add the second video card later on in your build so it can be a cheap ugrade to keep up with newer GPUs.

But if you build a new computer every year (or 2) you dont need crossfire.
Its just for those of us who like to keep computers around for 3+ years.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 27, 2006)

Chewy said:


> I think the pb5 he meant was the ASUS P5B ATX, its the same price as the ds-3
> http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=19355&vpn=90-MBB4E5-G0UAYZ&manufacture=ASUS
> nice choice in board though, I concider getting it or the gigabyte ds6 as open box at my store, but I need to keep this build cheaper, only an extra $60 though... but I dont think ill ever need crossfire.



Ahh yes...  Between that and the GigaByte, I'd choose the latter, based on the reviews I've read.



bruins004 said:


> Crossfire is a nice option to have ONLY if you decide to add the second video card later on in your build so it can be a cheap ugrade to keep up with newer GPUs. But if you build a new computer every year (or 2) you dont need crossfire.
> Its just for those of us who like to keep computers around for 3+ years.



I don't plan on going crossfire anytime soon, but perhaps the second PCIe slot will come in handy at some point, I can't say.  The bells and whistles add some appeal and resale value - the wireless should come in handy when tweaking it on my dining table.  It's a sweet board from the looks.


----------



## Chewy (Oct 27, 2006)

can anyone answer my post 11?


----------



## bruins004 (Oct 27, 2006)

Looks like a decent case.
You would have to add 2 or 3 more fans though.
It only comes with the one fan at the rear (which is def. not enough).
So you should add the front fans (120mm preferred) and two side fans (the biggest that will fit in there which looks like 2 80mm fans (1 to blow on CPU and the other on the GPU).

If you do that than temps should be very kewl.


----------



## Chewy (Oct 27, 2006)

I think ill get one of theses for the rear http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=17025and get a pci slot cooler for my grafics card,the pci slot cooler looks like it would be fairly loud at 29dba on lowest setting... with 11.5 cmf. The case has a spot for one side fan the bottom is just vent holes for the grafics card, guess ill get a fan for that aswell (a silent one though).

 so this is the set up guess it should work good.
Rear- 120mm 12v 3 speed 
Front- 120mm stock case fan at 7v
Side- silent/weak 80mm fan
Pci slot exaust- 1 at 11cmf (I wonder if 11cmf is really worth it but it will get close to my vid card, and its the only option I got besides a new case)


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 27, 2006)

Chewy said:


> I think ill get one of theses for the rear http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=17025and get a pci slot cooler for my grafics card,the pci slot cooler looks like it would be fairly loud at 29dba on lowest setting... with 11.5 cmf. The case has a spot for one side fan the bottom is just vent holes for the grafics card, guess ill get a fan for that aswell (a silent one though).
> 
> so this is the set up guess it should work good.
> Rear- 120mm 12v 3 speed
> ...



Chewy, sorry I was on an excited rant about my own new toy... That does look like a *great *case (especially for the price) - the side fan can do wonders blowing on the CPU, so don't skimp there on quality - did you notice the side panel also has a grille lower down (adjacent to the expansion slots)?  That should mean some amount of airflow around the GPU.  Most PCI slot fan ssuck air, so make sure you aren't negating the GPU fans ability to take air as well.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 27, 2006)

I read a review on Newegg that said the side opening is for a *92mm*fan.  Thermaltake site doesn't mention any speicifcas about it.


----------



## Chewy (Oct 31, 2006)

*Noob Question*

Will I get proper cooling if I use a full tower case? would that just be to big for my uses?
Eventually I might have 2 hds and 2 dvd burners, and will just upgrade to a newer video card every 2-3 years or so.

Edit: I decided to save $35 and go with the NZXT LEXA Mid Case.


----------



## Chewy (Nov 4, 2006)

3 weeks and counting... (sniff) for $5.99 delivery.
paypal 7-8 bussiness days
2-8 days for delivery (will be 8 days, comming from the other side of the country, on the ground (sniff) 

 But I say Yay to 5.99 delivery! case and all.


----------



## DOM (Nov 21, 2006)

you should get a good oc out of your set up look at this http://img346.imageshack.us/img346/9685/501fsb24hourrunxf9.jpg

Core 2 Duo E6300 1.86ghz @ 3.5ghz w/ Scythe Ninja
Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3 Motherboard
2 x 1Gb Corsair DDR2-800 RAM @ 1ghz 2.1v


----------



## Chewy (Nov 21, 2006)

yep I will have some good airflow in my case, found out the cpu is week 28 by looking at FPO/Batch# L6*28*A****. 

I will oc sometime will be my 1st oc ever hopfully oc'in is easy.. I'll be happy with a 2.8-3.2 oc... not going to nuts on the ocing... this ram is seposed to be fairly good with the ds3 but will c how it goes.


----------



## Chewy (Nov 25, 2006)

It works! had a test game of Company of Heros with no glitchs at max settings, go figure!


 I thikn I'll have to use my 120mm thermaltake blue led fan for an exaust.. the Antec has no leds and the case looks so much better with a rear led to match the side led fan.

 The stock fans on this case seen rather weak but what can u expect being 1100rpm fans... The current rear fan must go! if I ever plan on trying any overclocking, my cpu fan is pushes more air.


----------



## DOM (Nov 25, 2006)

have to tryed what you get on sm2 on stock speed ? when are you going to oc?


----------



## Chewy (Nov 25, 2006)

sm2? naa havent tried much yet, still updating. I'll prob oc nexted week wendsday or so when I get the finishing touches done.. still I just pluged in the power up button to the front case.
  I still have alot to do and after nexted week I'm going to Brazil, so I think I should take this computer apart to bring it with me.. put the parts in their boxes elc I'm going for a 4 month trip.. so that discurages from putting this together neat and tidy atm.

 oh sience mark 2, I'll run those tests when I get this working flawlessly, atm I have problems when playing my game COH... made a post in hardware section.


----------



## Protius (Nov 25, 2006)

did ya get coh workin yet?


----------



## Chewy (Nov 28, 2006)

yep COH is worked really good, I just had a test game EVERYTHING maxed including Ultra texture, thats not recomended by the game for my grafics card.

 I decided to join a 4 v 4 game.. for the first minute or so my guys had a little bit of lag when running, but even in intense/big battles it ran fine.  I should oc my video card a bit well a good amount but not near max oc... till its needed for newer games.

 I'm loving my system now, everything is in the right places now fans elc but I have to work on getting a front hd led working (problem with the wires going to the led) and I squished my cpu temp monitor probe on my case so I have to eventually get one of those somehow..

 I will post my comp in the case gallery sometime soon when I borrow a camera.  
  This thing has great air cooling, especially for my grafics card.. with a 120mm side fan @ 46cmf, and a ajuestable 80mm bottom fan blowing on the cards volt regulators.


----------



## Protius (Nov 28, 2006)

ok sweet, we'll have to play again


----------

